# Found Titan's Papers..



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

So I tried to upload them here to see if someone can translate them but the file is too big and I can't figure out how to compress it and my proxy won't allow a lot of file sharing sites.... any ideas are welcome 

On another note.. from what I gather, his parents were Sire: SchH 2 and Dame: SchH1. and the rest of his line, all the way up to great great grand parents are mostly SchH3 along with with a couple IP3 and FH. Does this mean he was a working line? I also heard that to breed in Germany they have to at least be SchH1 so that might just be it.. I don't know much about the lines except the little I read. I know not much can be said right now sinceyou guys don't have the document but is there something I should look for to determine whether it was a working or show line or anything specifically important I should be aware of? 

I can google translate some and I sent it to a friend of mine who used to speak fluent German and she's going to see what she can figure out..


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

What are their names? Info is probably on pdb


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well.. titan so kindly chewed the corner and the Sire's name is missing.. but the Dam is Flora von Blue Rose. Sound legit right? lol.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

She's V rated and a good looking female. Correct structure and type. I like her color and her feminine head. Breed surveyed and good hips/elbows. V Flora von Blue-Rose - German Shepherd Dog
I know another dog bred out of the dam's sire's kennel and it's a gorgeous dog with excellent character. They know what they're doing. He's a judge! 

Here is all of her listed progeny: Progeny list for V Flora von Blue-Rose - German Shepherd Dog
What letter litter was Titan? We can probably find a littermate with the exact pedigree and that would lead us to the sire.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, thank you for that! here's the rest of what I got...

I am missing the Sire's name but I have his parents names (digger vom Elzmundungsraum and Gildewangen's Pluzz.) I also have all teh Sire's traits, I'm assuming.. he is SchH2, HD normal, ED Normal, ZB: v(LGZS), DNAgpr, Farbe und Abz.: sbA

No idea what most of that means

Dam: Flora von Blue-Rose; SchH1, HD: normal, ED normal, ZB: V, Farbe und Abz.: sg
Geschw.: *Filou sg SchH3 a2 e1 SG/*Franco sg SchH3 IP3 a1 e2 V/Fantasy sg a1 e1 SG/Fiona sg a1 e1/*Floh sg SchH3 a1 e1 V


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe Titan was embarassed about who is father is. Was his mom bar hopping and woke up in a strange place? LOL ( Sorry I'm at work and I'm bored.)


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Omgosh!!! I think you might have an Izaro puppy!!!  He didn't get very many breedings over in Germany, but he is imo the best Digger son. You should really try to find out who exactly the sire is, but if it is Izaro, that's great! I train with Izaro's handler, see him every Sat, and he is an EXCELLENT dog. He VA'd recently in Indy at the Sieger Show. A lot of SL are smoke and mirrors, but Izaro is the real deal. Good in character, excellent structure and the deepest pigment you've ever seen. He's awesome: VA Ebafarmens Izaro - German Shepherd Dog

Find out for sure and then I can really start gushing about him lol


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nikitta said:


> Maybe Titan was embarassed about who is father is. Was his mom bar hopping and woke up in a strange place? LOL ( Sorry I'm at work and I'm bored.)


I laughed out loud and I'm at work too.. haha!!



qbchottu said:


> Omgosh!!! I think you might have an Izaro puppy!!!  He didn't get very many breedings over in Germany, but he is imo the best Digger son. You should really try to find out who exactly the sire is, but if it is Izaro, that's great! I train with Izaro's handler, see him every Sat, and he is an EXCELLENT dog. He VA'd recently in Indy at the Sieger Show. A lot of SL are smoke and mirrors, but Izaro is the real deal. Good in character, excellent structure and the deepest pigment you've ever seen. He's awesome: VA Ebafarmens Izaro - German Shepherd Dog
> 
> Find out for sure and then I can really start gushing about him lol


Goodness you have me all excted now.. I am going to contact my friend who has his brother to see if she still has his papers!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

What is Titan's bday?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

16 January 2010


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is there a way to see who she was bred with? I know what litter he was too..


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep, now I'm certain. The sire is Izaro and this is a pup from the same litter: Champ aus Ribera - German Shepherd Dog

Nice! Izaro is really cool. He actually lives in a house, can handle daily life, transitions onto the schutzhund field with no problem, and can be walked by a 6 year old. He's just an all around GOOD dog. Excellent nerves, just a solid dog. He has this beautiful black mask and very soulful, deep eyes. He bonds very deeply to his handler. I did a couple of ring training sessions where I handled Izaro. Omfg....my hands had blisters afterwards. This dog PULLS. His power is incredible. It's like trying to hold back a freight train. His handler doesn't even have to call him. He hides 20m away and Izaro is STILL pulling like a beast. He has incredible drive. Even after running in soul crushing heat at the Sieger Show in May, he still had the drive to bark and engage in a game of ball with his handler at the end. He made VA8, but deserved much higher. But then again, the show world doesn't always operate on merit alone  He is a great dog. He is getting a LOT of breedings now in the US. Expect to see many of his litters on the ground within the next few months. He has been bred to several bitches in my area so I'll keep you updated as they arrive


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh yay!!!!! Thank you so much, that is so exciting!!!! I stayed at work late to figure this out!! Haha. I'm so excited to read all about his parents and where he comes from. It makes a lot of sense now reading that know how he is.. I can see where he gets his looks from :wub:

Is Champ aus Ribera one of his siblings then? Did you know another from that litter and just look it up?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I am assuming that the LC pup I posted is from the same litter as Titan. They have the same month and year listed as his birthday. The days are off, but that happens because people mix up small details when entering info into pdb. For example, Wiva's littermate is listed with a different bday than Wiva. I know Wiva's is right, but in the end it doesn't matter since pdb isn't "official" anyway. Do you have Titan's AKC or SV registration papers? What is his registered name? Which kennel is he out of?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh yeah I should have known.. Charly aus Ribera... it's all coming together.. I'm a goob.

And I don't know the kennel name.. but I'm assuming "Korzucht-Leistungszucht-Ahnentafel" That's in big bold above his registered name.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

No that's not a kennel name, that is just official German SV paper headings. It just means that parents and grandparents are breed surveyed, German pedigreed, and have SchH titles. What is his registered name?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Charly aus Ribera


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

And I just looked at the siblings list and Champ is on there. It's official.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yup. Congrats! 
Great breeding. Nice lines. Izaro is a super neat dog. I hope to get a nice pick female out of an Izaro breeding soon :wub:


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> I am assuming that the LC pup I posted is from the same litter as Titan. They have the same month and year listed as his birthday. The days are off, but that happens because people mix up small details when entering info into pdb. For example, Wiva's littermate is listed with a different bday than Wiva. I know Wiva's is right, but in the end it doesn't matter since pdb isn't "official" anyway. Do you have Titan's AKC or SV registration papers? What is his registered name? Which kennel is he out of?


And what do you mean LC post? Sorry acronyms will get the best of me..


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

His littermate listed on pdb is a long coat puppy: Champ aus Ribera - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> Yup. Congrats!
> Great breeding. Nice lines. Izaro is a super neat dog. I hope to get a nice pick female out of an Izaro breeding soon :wub:


YAY  you will absolutely have to keep me posted on that!! May seem obvious to you but can you register a neutered dog? I know obviously not as a sire but can he be AKC registered?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes certainly. But you have his SV papers, why do you need to get AKC registration?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I guess not.. lol like I said.. I don't understand the registering process very well but I get a lot of question asking if he was registered. Care to explain some of the different registrations like what SV actually means and the difference between that and AKC?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Different countires have different systems to register purebred dogs. In the USA, it's the AKC (American Kennel Club), but in Canada for example, it's CKC (Canadian Kennel Club). It doesn't mean a CKC registered dog is any less than AKC. It just means they were born and registered in different countries. The SV is like the AKC for German Shepherds in Germany. Their site: Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde (SV) e.V.: Startseite. So it's not like they are any less. In fact, many people WANT a pink papered SV registered puppy. There's a certain pride associated with it because it is an imported litter registered in Germany, who are admittedly the originators of the breed and have the best stock there. So yes, he is registered. Not only is he registered, he's got German papers so extra neat!  You don't need to get AKC registration. Not worth the trouble. 

Examples:
VA 1 Xbox Dei Precision ( Sieger NASS 2010) - German Shepherd Dog see the number under his picture? It starts with CKC because he was bred and registered in Canada. 

VA1 SIEGER Odin vom Mittelwest - German Shepherd Dog This dog's number starts with AKC so registered in the USA

VA1(SHZS) V4 Digger vom Elzmündungsraum - German Shepherd Dog This dog is registered with the SV and born/bred in Germany


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh and there are some disreputable registries as well. After the AKC stopped many BYB or puppy mills from using the AKC registration system or if they didn't have the papers/pedigrees, they started registering with random, made up registries with no scruples just to say that the dog is registered somewhere to puppy buyers who don't know better. So it's important to figure out where exactly the dog is registered at and if that organization is reputable. For example, there is also another CKC in addition to the CKC in Canada. The Continental Kennel Club is a shady organization that many BYB types with register with. Some other ones are CKC (Canine Kennel Club), APR (American Pet Registry), DRA (Dog Registry of America), NKC (National Kennel Club) etc etc.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Well that was good info for you. I just got home and was going to look at his papers.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

That certainly was good info ) thanks Jeremy for the thought! Lol. And awesome.. I guess I thought you could only register if you plan on breeding. I thought those papers just meant he was from parents that were registered. So does that mean I can look him up on their webiste and get his lineage? I know we did that already but just wondering if that's how the registration works..


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes if he has a SV registration number, you should be able to look him up. For example, if you wanted to look up SV hip ratings on the sire, you would go to HD-Zuchtwerte and enter the dog's name or SV number.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh how cool! I think I will play around on the site a little. This kinda made my day, not gonna lie.. not sure what that says about me but it was very exciting! Thank you so so much for the help. Please keep me posted about the litter.. if I get another GSD I think I would like to go with his if he's still breeding at the time.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Aww I totally understand. Glad to help! I geek out over dog stuff too 

I believe Izaro will be staying in the USA and will most certainly be breeding if he continues to produce well, which I think he will. One of his daughters VA'd last year so that's promising for his progeny. His daughters look really nice so that's exciting for the future. He passes on his nice black mask and rich pigmentation. He is awesome for improving working ability and nerve strength. I am sure many will breed to him to infuse some pizazz into their breeding program. There is a VERY nice female that has just been bred to him and I am crossing my fingers that it turns out to be a nice litter. I cannot wait to see that litter! Here's hoping she's bred and has a nice large litter!

Couple of Izaro daughters. He passes that mask on to all his pups!
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=681710
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=681708
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=732767


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

He certainly dog.. Titan looks so much like him, I love it! I am anxious now to hear about that litter! If you don't mind me asking.. how much are his pups going for. Oh and I was rereading what you were saying about him.. that drive he has is most definitely in Titan.. he has an endless amount of energy and will sear h for hours on training days but still has energy to fetch for a few afterward.. I wish I had that energy.. lol


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice! I am glad to have found this pedigree. We have training tomorrow and I will be sure to tell Izaro's handler about his SAR son 

Sent you a PM regarding the litter info


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

It's so exciting to hear how excited you two are about this! Couldn't stop reading as you guys/gals discovered Titan's pedigree and his dad. Pretty awesome. Excitement is infectious!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

If you want an Izaro puppy, we'd love to put you on the waiting list


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome! You'll have to tell me what he says  I will look at the pm. I have no computer right now so I am doing this from my phone.. but when I get everything hooked up at the new place Monday I will be better able to look at everything 

And I am happy someone else is excited too! I love infectious happiness!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh I most definitely do but I have to wait to get settled here a bit.. just moved and need to get finances straight but believe me, if I purchase one it will be an Izaro pup!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You say the word and we'll get you a perfect half-sibling to join your pack


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I will will absolutely let you know!


----------

